# How long until we start seeing amateur cyclists adopting Cadel's ungainly style?



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Be on the lookout on your local climbs for an increase in in-the-drops, plodding and awkward pedaling.


----------



## yurl (Mar 31, 2010)

you have to have enough chin to pull off the technique


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

serpico7 said:


> Be on the lookout on your local climbs for an increase in in-the-drops, plodding and awkward pedaling.


pantani climbed in the drops... he was a smooth rider though.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Iwannapodiumgirl said:


> pantani climbed in the drops... he was a smooth rider though.


Exactly, Il Elephantino looked good climbing in the drops. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F-9AYF5zyo


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*Cadel does what he has to do*

to keep up with guys who are naturally better climbers than he is
ugly, but it works


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

When u claw back Iike he did you can climb any way you want!!


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

the french will ride like Voeckler!


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

serpico7 said:


> Be on the lookout on your local climbs for an increase in in-the-drops, plodding and awkward pedaling.


Shoot, I see this all the time when I ride.


----------



## olr1 (Apr 2, 2005)

How long until we start seeing amateur cyclists winning because they can ride downhill, timetrial, and change gear properly.

There you go, fixed it for you.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

It's ungainly but it's less annoying than Contador's bobbing head-and-shoulders dance.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

97G8tr said:


> When u claw back Iike he did you can climb any way you want!!


No doubt. Similarly, in all sports, there are guys at the top of their game who have horrible style.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

qatarbhoy said:


> It's ungainly but it's less annoying than Contador's bobbing head-and-shoulders dance.


I actually enjoy watching him ride. With Evans, I almost have to turn away in horror.


----------



## ilmaestro (May 3, 2008)

yurl said:


> you have to have enough chin to pull off the technique


+1.


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

serpico7 said:


> Exactly, Il Elephantino looked good climbing in the drops. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F-9AYF5zyo


He did look good climbing in the drop, but if you look carefully, his stem was positioned higher to accommodate climbing in the drop. Many of my former teammates used to do the same because they like the multiple hand positions in the drop while climbing.


----------



## steelbikerider (Feb 7, 2005)

He climbs like a lot of riders did in the 80'and earlier when they had fewer gear choices adn lower cadences.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

cpark said:


> He did look good climbing in the drop, but if you look carefully, his stem was positioned higher to accommodate climbing in the drop. Many of my former teammates used to do the same because they like the multiple hand positions in the drop while climbing.


I can't tell if his stem was positioned higher, but it does seem like his bars have a short drop.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

serpico7 said:


> Be on the lookout on your local climbs for an increase in in-the-drops, plodding and awkward pedaling.


I'd climb in a zoot suit with a pink umbrella on my helmet if it helped me win the tour. Everybody that didn't win could laugh about it all they want.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

LWP said:


> I'd climb in a zoot suit with a pink umbrella on my helmet if it helped me win the tour.


Sure, we all would.



LWP said:


> Everybody that didn't win could laugh about it all they want.


Lighten up pal, we're just having a bit of fun.


----------



## LWP (Jun 6, 2006)

serpico7 said:


> Lighten up pal, we're just having a bit of fun.


If that earned me a "lighten up" you should never, ever venture into the forum-which-shall-not-be-named. Not without a pocket pack of kleenex anyway...


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Have any of you actually watched eddy mercx climb?


----------



## andre71144 (Aug 25, 2003)

Magsdad said:


> Shoot, I see this all the time when I ride.


I do this all the time when i climb


----------



## Corsaire (Jun 2, 2006)

It's very hard to emulate what doesn't come naturally to you, your natural gait on the bike, bio-mechanics and so on. Eventually your body will fall for what it naturally responds to.


----------



## serpico7 (Jul 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen him on a mountain bike? Does he look more comfortable or graceful on it?


----------



## kiroskka (Mar 9, 2008)

serpico7 said:


> Exactly, Il Elephantino looked good climbing in the drops. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2F-9AYF5zyo


Well, that is a video of a washed up Pantaini on a Carrera Icaro, not exactly a great example of how friggin smooth he made his pedal strokes look while in the drops. 



cpark said:


> He did look good climbing in the drop, but if you look carefully, his stem was positioned higher to accommodate climbing in the drop. Many of my former teammates used to do the same because they like the multiple hand positions in the drop while climbing.


Hear are some pics of his tour winning bike
http://www.campyonly.com/marcobike.html

His head tube length was relatively longer to accommodate his climbing style.


----------



## Alaska Mike (Sep 28, 2008)

Form follows function.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

It's the fact that he's busted his collar bone when he was a mtb'r many times and looks like someone with severe arthritis. 

Cadel is one of the ugliest bike riders of all time at this point.


----------



## Iwannapodiumgirl (Jun 26, 2002)

heathb said:


> It's the fact that he's busted his collar bone when he was a mtb'r many times and looks like someone with severe arthritis.
> 
> Cadel is one of the ugliest bike riders of all time at this point.


function over form...


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

serpico7 said:


> Be on the lookout on your local climbs for an increase in in-the-drops, plodding and awkward pedaling.


I already do this, and have for a very long time...however, it doesn't make me any faster...it's just the way I climb.


----------



## tdi-rick (Oct 2, 2007)

heathb said:


> It's the fact that he's busted his collar bone when he was a mtb'r many times and looks like someone with severe arthritis.
> 
> [snip]


I think he broke it more times when riding for Telekom than than anytime prior to starting road racing.


----------

